# [sys-power/nut] documentation

## giims

bonjour, j'ai récemment acquis un onduleur fortron ep1500 et je cherche comment configuré nut pour que mon serveur s'éteigne en cas de coupure de courant afin d'éviter le crash de mon raid0. L'onduleur est relier en usb.

----------

## guilc

Une petite recherche tout de même ?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-364149.html

Il y a 3 fichiers de conf largement commentés (les commentaires des fichiers suffisent largement à tout comprendre) à éditer dans /etc/ups* et 3 démons à lancer (upsdrv, upsd et upsmon)

Juste un rappel pour ce modèle d'onduleur, le backend est "blazer_usb"

----------

## giims

merci pour ta réponse aussi rapide je n'est rien trouver car je chercher de la doc française, mais cette doc est compréhensible seulement ais-je besoin d'installer apache2?

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Juste un rappel pour ce modèle d'onduleur, le backend est "blazer_usb"

 

qu'est ce qu'un backend?

----------

## guilc

Non, seule la partie concernant NUT t'intéresse ! (le point 3).

Mais tu verras, les fichiers de conf (/etc/ups*) sont très bien commentés, ils se suffisent à eux seuls, le besoin de doc est très limité.

Hmm en fait, dans le verbiage nut, c'est driver, pas backend. C'est une information que tu devras renseigner dans le /etc/ups.conf. C'est bien la seule information que tu ne trouveras pas directement dans les indications, puisqu'elle dépend de ton matériel !

Tu as aussi la doc ubuntu qui te donnera des pistes http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/nut Mais il faut un peu adapter (l'emplacement des fichiers de conf n'est pas bon par exemple, la gestion des scripts d'init non plus)

----------

## giims

Si j'ai bien compri sa donne:

```
Index of ups.conf:

    [server]

    driver = blazer_usb

    port = ?je sais pas?!

Index of upsd.conf:

    ACL all 0.0.0.0/0

    ACL localhost 127.0.0.1/32

    ACCEPT localhost

    REJECT all

Index of upsd.users:

    [admin]

    password = yoursecretpassword #mon password mais le login?

    actions = SET

    instcmds = ALL

    [monuser]

    password = yoursecretpassword #mon password mais le login?

    allowfrom = localhost markus #localhost "markus c'est quoi?"

Index of upsmon.conf:

    RUN_AS_USER root  #????

    MONITOR server@localhost 1 monuser yoursecretpassword master #???

    MINSUPPLIES 1

    SHUTDOWNCMD "/sbin/shutdown -h +0"

    POLLFREQ 5

    POLLFREQALERT 5

    HOSTSYNC 15

    DEADTIME 15

    POWERDOWNFLAG /etc/killpower

    RBWARNTIME 43200

    NOCOMMWARNTIME 300

    FINALDELAY 5 

Index of upssched.conf:

    CMDSCRIPT /usr/local/ups/bin/upssched-cmd #???
```

je n'est pas tout compris..  :Sad: 

----------

## giims

j'ai installer nut et éditer les différent fichier de configuration seulement je n'est pas le script nut dans /etc/init.d 

et quand je tape la commande : upsc server@localhost 

j'obtien : 

-

```
gentux ~ # upsc server@localhost  

Error: Connection failure: Connection refused
```

----------

## guilc

Heu... Si, le paquet nut installe 3 scripts d'init : upsdrv, upsd et upsmon...

Et c'est sûr que la commande upsc ne peut PAS marcher si upsd n'est pas lancé (upsd nécessitant upsrdv)

----------

